
Maths and tech specialists need Hippocratic oath, says academic - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/16/mathematicians-need-doctor-style-hippocratic-oath-says-academic-hannah-fry
======
ThJ
Army doctors heal soldiers so they can go out and kill more people. The
Hippocratic Oath is rarely applied to indirect harm.

An oath in the same spirit for knowledge workers would be meaningless, since
their work never does any direct harm.

If such an oath is instead applied to indirect harm, how many levels of
indirection is enough to wash your hands of all harm?

------
growlist
'We’ve got all these tech companies filled with very young, very
inexperienced, often white boys...'

Wow. I got a taste of this attitude studying my MSc in early 2000s. We were
forced to attend a couple of men-bashing lectures because the programme had
apparently been criticised for being 'too technical'.

It was an Info Science masters; technical was what I was after when I signed
up :|

------
PasserBy2024
Teachers need an oath too: "I shall not give you an unemployable degree and
saddle you with debt."

------
bigred100
We already got one. It’s called cash Money

